# Titan 440i Problems



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Yesterday i attempted to spray with my 440i. 

Unit powers up, i put into the prime position, piston moves. however, before, i could feel the air pressure in the line. Now, no pressure in airline. 


What are the possibile causes? Ive always oiled the piston, and always ran water and mineral spirits for clean up.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Line clogged, improper clean up....could be a few things.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

solutions?


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Bad prime spray valve, or the ball is getting stuck, regardless, you need to service it, if you clean out machine with water and run no thinner the ball will rust. internal parts are not stainless.


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea my brother had a problem with the titan 440 last week, The primer hose blew up in his face. He called me all pissed and all I could do was laugh at him. Paint all over his face! To me that is funny, Oh well we had to replace the hose.


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

Pump filter's not clogged is it?


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

First off I'm factory certified in fixing this.

The Lower ball is probably stuck on a piece of paint on the lower ball seat.

Solution: (requires looking at your owners manual)

Smack the area where the lower ball and seat are with a hammer while running and rinsing with water. No joke factory fix!

If this does not work you will have to pull the lower ball and seat. Contact me for more info via pm.

Rick


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep i agree lower ball is more than likely stuck, as stated a few light taps with a hammer should loosen it. With it being so new it is probably not wear as apposed to not a thorough cleaning.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Runamuk said:


> First off I'm factory certified in fixing this.
> 
> The Lower ball is probably stuck on a piece of paint on the lower ball seat.
> 
> ...


im looking at the fluid section correct?


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep, the fluid section. Tap with the hammer about 1-2 inches above the black elbow at the bottom of the fuild section.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the tips guys, i opened it up removed the ball, cleaned the filters, and it was good to go.


Thanks again.


Question, manual says soap & water clean up & sometimes mineral spirits, some on this board say thinner. What should i really use? 99% of the time, latex being sprayed


----------



## aspenpainting (Mar 25, 2006)

i like to run water through mine until clean water comes out, then run thinner through and leave thinner in it until the next time i use it.


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

aspenpainting said:


> i like to run water through mine until clean water comes out, then run thinner through and leave thinner in it until the next time i use it.


Yup, in the winter go with a 50/50 mix of thinner and nondetergent 30 wt motor oil to prevent freeze damage to your pump.

Rick


----------



## bryncomeaux (Mar 28, 2009)

plazaman said:


> Yesterday i attempted to spray with my 440i.
> 
> Unit powers up, i put into the prime position, piston moves. however, before, i could feel the air pressure in the line. Now, no pressure in airline.
> 
> ...


 

I have the same sprayer. I've used most other types of spayers but i wouldn't use anything else. Not even the new Titan. Your spayer is just clogged. This can happen with any sprayer regardless of brand. 
There are alot of things you can do to prevent clogs. 
Sometimes a new can of paint has been sitting for awhile and the solids have clumped. Use a 5-gallon bucket strainer, add the paint then slowlu puul out the strainer. Do not squeeze out the last bit of paint. That will just push the clogs through the mesh. What most guys do is slip the stinger uptake past the mesh into the bucket insureing strained paint. 

The machine also hase two internal filters. It theese are full the need to be renoved and replaced. Your machine has a body filter on the under side . It is a short horizontal octagonal grey metal. Turn it counter clock wise to remove the filter body holder. Replace this filter. 
The other filter is in the gun handle. Unclip the spray gun hand gaurd and twist the top of the top ot the spay gun counter clockwise. You may need to use a wrench on the handle part of the gun. The filter is in the handle. 

You can choose fine, medium or coarse mesh filters. Coarse is good if you want high paint voulme and have strained your paint well. 

medium is what is used for most situations.

fine is for spraying oil enamel and other fine finishes

some painters use no filter for maximum paint flow.


The most important filter is the mesh on the end of the suction uptake. 

Use a true titan brand stinger mesh. Even the grayco and especially spraytech is falling off! How lame!!


To get the clog out of the machine you could take it to a repair shop bu i never do.

So here's the procedure for field striping to declog the 440 titan ( short body lowboy older grey type) airless paint sprayer.

Remove the stinger hose. You will nedd two very large wrenches. I use two small plumbers wrenches.

Twist the stinger counter clockwise at the underside of the paint sprayer body.

Clean out the stinger with a garden hose if you have water based paint in the machine or mineral spirits if it set up in oil or thinner. 

There is a metal cylinder with a flange that te stinger screws onto. 
Remove this. 

Don' worry you will not loos a bearing or damage the sensative packings. They are further inside the machine.
Remove this cylinder and clean it up.

Now you can see the ball check valve. It is a ball bearing behind four holes that make a cage to hold it into the machine. This is probably where the clog is.
dred paint, leaves, or whatever got through the stinger uptake filter will get stuck between the ball and the housing so the ball can't seat and the machine can't suck.
So the motor runs but does not pressure up.

Clean the Bearing and cage with a garden hose.

Reassembe all this. It's easer than it sound and no bearins or packings will fall out or be damaged. 

Don't try to remove the flexable part of the stinger from the metal tube. it's too hard to get off! If you do want to remove it. Push down on the 
flexable hose and turn counter clockwise turn it forevere and ever and it still won't come off and give up in disgust. Then try again and agin cause you really need it off for some reason. When the screw catches from pushing down and turning it should screw off. If it doesnt come off after ten twist it did't catch. Try again. You dont reall need to remove this hose. I't a lot easier on a new machine with out paint build up. Especially if it is removed and lubed on a regular bases. 

Ok. so after reassembling everythig and checking, cleaning or replacing your filters the machine still turns on but won't presssure up.

Check the prime tube. Unscrew it from the body and blow it out with a garden hose. ( i assume your machine is clogged with latex not oil.) 

The clog probably isn't here.

If it doesn't pressure up the prime valve is probably clogged. This usually happens because the debris got past the ball check valve. Gently tapping on the extereior of the pump housing sometimes disloges the clog but more likely send it onto the smaller prime valve. But you still have one more chance before taking it to a shop. 
There is a small bolt on the underside of the machine near the pump pistin.

remove this and spray water through it. if the machine is in oil you can try running the machine. 

This should remove any clogs. 

Clean the machine out normally after this. and make sure you are using strained paint. 


If it still dosn't pressure up you prime valve has failed or there is a clog to deep to get at (unlikely) The pistons could be severly worn. 

It easier then it sounds. Just take it apart an spray everyting out.

On a further note the pressure valve is no longer available. It is best to minimize the use of this valve to change pressure and to release all pressure through the prime valve before changing the pressuere valve. 


Bryan Comeaux Masterpiece Painting co. Seattle Wa 206-914-9332


----------



## chet502 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Great help.*



bryncomeaux said:


> I have the same sprayer. I've used most other types of spayers but i wouldn't use anything else. Not even the new Titan. Your spayer is just clogged. This can happen with any sprayer regardless of brand.
> There are alot of things you can do to prevent clogs.
> Sometimes a new can of paint has been sitting for awhile and the solids have clumped. Use a 5-gallon bucket strainer, add the paint then slowlu puul out the strainer. Do not squeeze out the last bit of paint. That will just push the clogs through the mesh. What most guys do is slip the stinger uptake past the mesh into the bucket insureing strained paint.
> 
> ...


I realize this is an old thread but it saved me a great deal of time and taught me a lot about my Titan440i. Thanks


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

kudo's to the one hit wonder Bryan for the detailed, lengthy post. Good information indeed.


----------

